# Echo string trimmer to hedge clipper conversion



## Gratefulgary (May 17, 2005)

I currently have the SRM-210 string trimmer. I want to know if anyone knows if I could take the hedge trim head off the split-boom (210SB hedge clipper attachment) and mount it on the business end of my 210. It would appear that the only difference between the two is that the boom seperates to accomodate the attachments, and that the trim/clipper heads would attach to the end of the shaft/cable in an equivalent manner.

I understand the warranty issues, etc., but I'll only be using it to do some light "consumer" hedge clipping so don't anticipate that I'll exceed the engineering capabilities of the combination.

Anyone have any thoughts and or experience?

Thanks.


----------

